Ask HN: What is your favorite RFC? - Something1234
======
avianauthor
To LinuxBender: RFC2549 also clarified the key words: MUST Usually. MUST NOT
Usually not. SHOULD Only when Marketing insists. MAY Only if it doesn't cost
extra.

------
jamieweb
RFC2142 - I like it when organisations use standardised email addresses such
as support@ and security@ for different business units.

Unfortunately many orgs either don't have these mailboxes set up, or they
aren't actively monitored.

------
LinuxBender
RFC-6919 [1] The key words "MUST (BUT WE KNOW YOU WON'T)", "SHOULD CONSIDER",
"REALLY SHOULD NOT", "OUGHT TO", "WOULD PROBABLY", "MAY WISH TO", "COULD",
"POSSIBLE", and "MIGHT" in this document are to be interpreted as described in
RFC 6919.

[1] -
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6919](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6919)

------
Something1234
I'm working on writing a paper for a class on the DNS system. I really like
rfc1035 [1]. It describes the goals, and terms involved. Also it goes into
details on their design tradeoffs, and how they made it distributed.

[1]:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1035](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1035)

------
mpweiher
_A Standard for the Transmission of IP Datagrams on Avian Carriers_

[https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt](https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt)

"There is persistent delivery retry, until the carrier drops."

------
DanBC
RFC 2468.

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2468](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2468)

------
ocdtrekkie
RFC1178. I take my PC naming seriously.

------
wglb
RFC 4042 which details UTF 9 in good detail.

